# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Конкурсные произведения!

## Maratovna

Уважаемы преподаватели, добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста. В следующем учебном году будет конкурс всей программы. у меня девочка будет 4 класс! а я совсем не знаю, какие произведения ей подобрать. Только начала работать. в голове пока никаких мыслей ещё не появилось и тем более ещё не созрела выбирать правильную программу. Девочка очень способная, трудоусердная. Ручка небольшая. очень хорошая мелкая техника. Помогите, кто чем может. Хочу чтоб произведения были выйгрышные. Советуйте всё, что у когоесть - этюды, крупная форма, полифония, ансамбли! Буду очень благодарна вам всем!)))))))))))

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Уважаемы преподаватели, добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста. В следующем учебном году будет конкурс всей программы. у меня девочка будет 4 класс! а я совсем не знаю, какие произведения ей подобрать. Только начала работать. в голове пока никаких мыслей ещё не появилось и тем более ещё не созрела выбирать правильную программу. Девочка очень способная, трудоусердная. Ручка небольшая. очень хорошая мелкая техника. Помогите, кто чем может. Хочу чтоб произведения были выйгрышные. Советуйте всё, что у когоесть - этюды, крупная форма, полифония, ансамбли! Буду очень благодарна вам всем!)))))))))))


Напишите, пожалуйста, с какой программой она закончила третий класс.  Ещё нужно знать конкретные требования к конкурсной программе. Иногда требуется полифония только И.С.Баха, крупная форма венских классиков, пьеса композитора романтика, русского композитора или композитора 20-21 века, этюд конкретного автора и определённого опуса. Уточните. Только в таком случае можно будет что-то посоветовать.

----------


## Maratovna

Получилось так, что у ребёнка за эти 3 года поменялись 3 педагога. я четвёртая. Девочка очень хорошая. Но предыдущая преподаватель ей завышала программу, при том очень даже чересчур. Рита (ученица) играла Подснежник Чайковского и Сенс-Санс Лебедь...........  
Что именно за конкурс будет пока точно не знаю. Но в нашем колледже всегда предпочитают Баха, крупная форма классическая, советскмх композиторов у нас не очень любят, Этюды - один всегда должен быть Черни, другой на выбор. 
Ритка играла двухголосную инвенцию ля-минор.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Но, в таком случае, что же Вам советовать? Всё определено программой конкурса. Если Бах, то одна из инвенций, это уже на Ваш вкус и её возможности. Ля минорная, одна из самых простых, это не завышение программы, если ребёнок способный. Мои в третьем классе играют фа минорную, До мажорную, Си бемоль мажорную и трёхголосную си минорную.Крупная форма тоже у Вас определена. Послушайте, что на душу ляжет и понравится девочке. Если, как Вы говорите, у неё хорошая мелкая техника - то И.Гайдн. Говорите, что современных композиторов у Вас недолюбливают,а у Купревича есть замечательные пьесы ("Фонтаны Цвингера","Маки в поле" и т.п.) Джазовые этюды М.Дворжака очень интересны,  "Дюймовочка" С.Слонимского .Удачи!

----------


## Кармелита

Хочу напомнить о существовании такой замечат. книжке наз. Этюды для старших классов вып. 3 я вчера скачала, кому надо могу скинуть.. так вот там очень много пьес именно для конкурсов, виртуозных и интересных....например Сильванский Метелица  и .....

----------


## елена1321

Очень была бы Вам признательна,скиньте мне этюды на адрес elena-niko@mail.ru

----------


## корницкая

> Хочу напомнить о существовании такой замечат. книжке наз. Этюды для старших классов вып. 3 я вчера скачала, кому надо могу скинуть.. так вот там очень много пьес именно для конкурсов, виртуозных и интересных....например Сильванский Метелица  и .....


а можно и мне на ящик этот сборник? a.a.kornickaya@mail.ru

----------


## Кармелита

> а можно и мне на ящик этот сборник? a.a.kornickaya@mail.ru


   Девчёнки, уважаемые коллеги , для всех эти ссылочки  http://www.musicalarhive.ru/noty-dlj...lja-fortepiano  пока это, не могу найти , что скачала, вот специально искала - и делюсь http://*********.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2800180 качайте, играйте, меня вспоминайте)))шучу.

----------


## Vera.den

Уважаемые коллеги. Нужно два разнохарактерных произведения для ученицы 5 класса для участия в конкурсе. Последние произведения играла: Чайковский "Подснежник" и Черни-Гермер Этюд №32 Ми мажор. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Tanya Grebenchuk

Скиньте и мне 
grebenchuk.tanya@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!



> Хочу напомнить о существовании такой замечат. книжке наз. Этюды для старших классов вып. 3 я вчера скачала, кому надо могу скинуть.. так вот там очень много пьес именно для конкурсов, виртуозных и интересных....например Сильванский Метелица  и .....

----------


## Кармелита

> Уважаемые коллеги. Нужно два разнохарактерных произведения для ученицы 5 класса для участия в конкурсе. Последние произведения играла: Чайковский "Подснежник" и Черни-Гермер Этюд №32 Ми мажор. Помогите пожалуйста


 Может С.Рахманинова Юношеское соч. Пьеса- Фантазия ,  это  из вып.3 Пьесы для 7 кл.

----------


## Daniya

уважаемые преподаватели .Помогите найти пьесу на конкурс.Яркую,интересную .Девочка перешла в 4 класс.Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Igor2006

Уважаемые преподаватели, Добрый день! У нас тоже похожая проблема.У меня девочка учится в  4 классе, сейчас мы отыграли на конкурсе со своим преподавателем, которая умерла. Мы сейчас не знаем, куда нам двигаться, что играть посоветуйте произведения, которые надо изучать , чтобы не спустится вниз. Ручка небольшая. любит играть быстрые произведения. Буду очень благодарен вам всем! Ссылка на канал с ребенком, на некоторые произведения , с которыми участвовали в конкурсах .https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC65...J7Yx1HJtQTQxaw

----------

